# Hallo from black forest



## granni55 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hallo, I am granni and I am looking for some information about the Fieseler Storch, because my dad was pilot in ww2


----------



## Erich (Aug 2, 2006)

Wilkomme Granni.

What unit did your papa fly in during the war and from what year to year ?

Gruss aus Oregon

Erich ~


----------



## granni55 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Erich,my dad did fly for the 126. infanteriedivision (Paul Laux).In 1940 he did fly in the operation Niwi. In '41 he was in the area of Demjansk and had sometimes to fly for generalfieldmarshal Ernst Busch.In this area he was until the end of war.
MfG granni


----------



## Erich (Aug 2, 2006)

Granni is he still alive and with us or ....... ?

would be interesting to hear from you/him of his wartime experiences if that is possible. so he was a cheif pilot for the Infantrie division then and moved stab personell ?

Erich


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2006)

Interesting. The Fiesler Storch is really an interesting airplane. There are some good sites on the web about the Storch and I would think Erich probably knows of a good book or two about it. If you are looking for some pictures of one, I have a few on my website at: Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Fiesler Storch


----------



## granni55 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello everybody,my dad died in 2000,but he wrote some stories."Der Landser" nr.
296 Brennende Störche --nr.301 Aktion Hornissenschwarm . His alias was Claus R. Schwabenberg.
In Ebay I fond some literature:
Fi 156 Storch Vol. I/II --Wydawnictwo "Militaria"
Flugzeug Profile Nr.34
Fieseler Storch in action - Aircraft Number 198 - Squadron/Signal Publications
Fieseler 156 "Storch" -Podzun-Pallas_Verlag -Band 59
Aircraft Profile Nr. 228 and
Der Fieseler Fi 156 "Storch" im Zweiten Weldkrieg - Motorbuch Verlag

In the last book they copied a storie from my dads "Brennende Störche"


----------



## granni55 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello everybody,my dad died in 2000,but he wrote some stories."Der Landser" nr.
296 Brennende Störche --nr.301 Aktion Hornissenschwarm . His alias was Claus R. Schwabenberg.
In Ebay I fond some literature:
Fi 156 Storch Vol. I/II --Wydawnictwo "Militaria"
Flugzeug Profile Nr.34
Fieseler Storch in action - Aircraft Number 198 - Squadron/Signal Publications
Fieseler 156 "Storch" -Podzun-Pallas_Verlag -Band 59
Aircraft Profile Nr. 228 and
Der Fieseler Fi 156 "Storch" im Zweiten Weldkrieg - Motorbuch Verlag

In the last book they copied a storie from my dads "Brennende Störche"

MfG granni


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2006)

Wilkommen Granni!

Where in the Blackforest are you? I have relatives in Freiburg. I drive to there from Ansbach many times a year.


----------



## granni55 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi,Freiburg is very hot indeed,15 km in the south
MfG granni


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2006)

Sehr gut. Herzlich Wilkommen hier!


----------



## timshatz (Aug 3, 2006)

Question about the Black Forrest. Is it connected or in any way part of the Hurtegen Forrest? Are they two separate forest, many miles apart?

Sorry to jump your thread like this but it's Black Forrest related.


----------



## granni55 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Timshatz,the "Hürtgenwald" is near Achen that means about 400 km away from Freiburg in the north
MfG granni


----------



## timshatz (Aug 4, 2006)

granni55 said:


> Hi Timshatz,the "Hürtgenwald" is near Achen that means about 400 km away from Freiburg in the north
> MfG granni



Thanks. My geography is good enough for "Jepardy" but not the real world distances. Gap in the learning just go filled in.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2006)

The Freiburg area is beautiful. One of the most beautiful I have ever seen.


----------



## Erich (Aug 4, 2006)

grtanni :

can you cut and paste the article(s) from your father memories to this web-site for us ? the Landser small publication(s) may be hard to find for us here in the US and elsewhere .........

E ~


----------



## granni55 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have no copyright -and that are two times 60 pages.I think that would give 
some trouble.What do you think "Der Adler Ist Gelandet",am I wright

granni


----------



## timshatz (Aug 5, 2006)

granni55 said:


> I have no copyright -and that are two times 60 pages.I think that would give
> some trouble.What do you think "Der Adler Ist Gelandet",am I wright
> 
> granni



Also, is it in German? Would probably be beyond the ability of the English speakers on the board and given the length, would be a bear to translate.


----------



## Erich (Aug 5, 2006)

think about this granni, it is YOUR papa's story not Landser's or any other. copy and insert different wording that is not breaking any copyright law(s)


----------



## granni55 (Aug 6, 2006)

At first a never ending story:
My dad studied in vienna.At the beginning of the ww2 he became the pilotlicence and flew the storch.After the war in 1965 he went to Baden-Baden
to an airshow.There was a storch.The owner invited him to fly the storch,so he did the first and the last time after the war!(The two children -my sister and me)Now listen! This storch is now in a museum in Vienna. So .


----------



## v2 (Aug 6, 2006)

Cool story!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 6, 2006)

Neat. I have never seen a Storch in civilian colors.


----------



## granni55 (Aug 7, 2006)

I know only two.This one got a "baby"






MfG granni


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 7, 2006)

how cool is that!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 7, 2006)

UBER COOL!
so... who's the mother/father?


----------



## granni55 (Aug 7, 2006)

The mother?In her nest sitting on eggs!!!





granni


----------



## timshatz (Aug 7, 2006)

Great stuff!


----------



## granni55 (Aug 7, 2006)

Now a story with respect for all the storch pilots who did their jobs as well as the famous aces,and nearly nobody knows them and there are no films books ...

Mfg granni


----------



## granni55 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hallo everybody,I have found a new book called: Die alte Tante ( JU 52) und
der Storch ( FI 156)--Motorbuchverlag.
And what do I find there ? A advertising picturepostcard with the story of my dad ( page 232) and on the page 259 the whole story.at this time he was at Lille-Roubaix (so my mom told me) and that is not the only story they printed.
In 2007 the Freiburg airport is 100 years old and they wiil have a great airshow.Flugplatz Freiburg-Breisgau GmbH

MfG granni


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 18, 2006)

Love ur Ham btw...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2006)

That was an interesting story up there.


----------



## granni55 (Nov 14, 2006)

I've got this message:

I have read your messages regarding your father and the Fieseler Fi-156 Storch. I live in the USA and for over 10 years I have been a Fieseler collector/historian, I also own my own real Storch project. I would like to know more about your father and his/yours Fieseler interest and experiences. My email is:
[email protected]
I loved the photos you've posted!

Regards,
Oscar Azevedo[/QUOTE]

Here my answer
hello aze ,I prefere to do the answer or discussion in the forum because I think all the viewers want to know what we are talking about 
MfG granni


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 15, 2006)

g'day granni from Brisbane Queensland Australia


----------



## granni55 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all,I have some good news.Two citizen of Kassel made a film about
Gerhard Fieseler and his factory,with many unknown pictures etc.
The film is about 90 minutes and costs 20 euro.A MUST for all Storch fans
[email protected] 
MfG granni


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 2, 2007)

G'day Granni from Australia. by the way granni they still make Black Forest Cake from where you come from just joking Granni any way welcome to the site and belated condolances to your father


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

Emac he joined the site before you did.


----------



## granni55 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi all,hi Emac,hi Adler- alles klar.I've got the DvD today-after two days- gosh what a hot stuff.
I think I have to look this DvD (mostly pics and a speeker telling the story) some more times to understand it all.For our foreign friends-they will translate it in english-just wate some time,and/or mail.
News:They send me a DvD (10 euro) of the unique Fieseler Werkszeitschrift
(original factory journal) from 1938-1943.---Sorry no commend I'm now to 
tired and have no more consentration.
Have a beautiful weekend.
granni


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

You enjoy your weekend as well granni.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 4, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Emac he joined the site before you did.



Ok Adler didn't notice when Granni Joined just saying g'day


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

it's ok adler g'day's not so much of a first time greeting for the convicts, it's all they're capable of saying really


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Ok Adler didn't notice when Granni Joined just saying g'day




No worries Emac. I was just having a good laugh at it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2007)

And I think Granni is a woman not a man...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

Maybe...


----------



## granni55 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi all,now I have a good laugh.So many thaughts about me-but sorry I've got
no titties,I'm a man-granni is one of my cars (Ford Granada) and does not mean 
grannie and 55 is my " date when built.So granni55 was original a joke of my son
now its my nickname. Any questions ?
so long granni


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Emac44 (Feb 5, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> it's ok adler g'day's not so much of a first time greeting for the convicts, it's all they're capable of saying really



Oh look Lanc has crawled from his hovel again. Made a statement and quickly scurried back to his lair


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2007)

So why do they call Black Forest Ham by that name anyways???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

I really dont know how it got its name, but me and my wife love it. We get it fresh from the Butcher ever few weeks.


----------



## granni55 (Feb 7, 2007)

Its the special way they smoke it-they take a special wood and special aromatics


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2007)

I love it for breakfast.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 7, 2007)

Probably a big difference between the black forest ham in Germany and the ham in my local grocery store here in Mississippi...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 7, 2007)

proscuitto Italian smoked ham is king


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 8, 2007)

I have to agree with u pB...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes that is very good ham as well.


----------



## 393bird (Jan 14, 2011)

I know this is a old thread, but I came across it doing a search for Fieseler related information. I am Retired from the US Army, and was stationed in Kassel Germany in the 1960s. I worked in the same buildings that Fieseler used as his factories before and during the War. After doing some research on the places, decided to make a section on my web page about Fieseler, and his air planes.

I am sure you will find some interesting reading, and great pictures and videos.

Fieseler Werke Kassel 

If anyone has and pictures to add to it, please email to
[email protected]


----------



## v2 (Jan 14, 2011)

Well done, Bruce.


----------



## 393bird (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks. I started out with a simple page for my Grandson about where I was at in the Army. It has grown a lot.


----------

